# Craigentinny Golf Course



## DCB (Jun 23, 2011)

I have lived in and around Edinburgh all my life and believe it or not, I'd not played Craigentinny Golf Course in all that time. Last night I played there in a fun Texas Scramble organised by the company I work for. We had over 50 folks taking part in teams of 4. A good fun format for a summers evening.

The course was in excellent condition, in fact, we were all surprised how well it had handled over2" of rain the previous day. The fairways were generous, as you would expect on a municipal course, they were also well covered with grass which made playing irons or fairway woods an easy task. The greens were true and although a little slower than I'm used to, they were good to putt on. I holed a few clutch putts over the evening.

After we had completed our round we adjourned to the attached Lochend Golf Club for a libation and the prize giving. We had obviously been too truthful about our handicaps as we came well down the order. A good night had by all on a nice well kept course. If you're in the area it's well worth a look.














Starters Block







View Over the Course, 9th Green with Arthurs Seat in the background.






18th Green

Other info  here


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice to hear.

I played it a few times some years back (10ish probably, jesus!!) and it was in need of some TLC then.

Good little club attached to it.


----------



## DCB (Jun 23, 2011)

There's been a new head greenkeeper there for the last 18 months and he seems to have done wonders. Fairways were well cut, rough was graded and not too severe  and the greens allowed a good roll on the ball. Just what you want on a course


----------



## John_Findlay (Jun 23, 2011)

"Royal" Craigentinny, if you don't mind, Dave.



I love this wee course. Scene of my best ever score and great fun to play. A couple of difficult par 3s around the 200 yard mark. Very good for a muni.


----------



## DCB (Jun 25, 2011)

Royal Craigentinny Golf & Country Club to give it it's full title John


----------



## torrancer (Jul 22, 2011)

I have the Municipal membership that lets me play all the courses but Craigentinny is my 'home' course. I love it. My dad used to 'sneak on' as a youngster and said it needed a lot of TLC at the time. I have played various private and public courses in the Edinburgh and Lothians and the condition of the course is on a par (pardon the pun) or better than some of the private courses. I believe over the last 12-18 months they hired a new greenkeeper and he had worked wonders.


----------

